# When You Only Have A Weekend Off



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi Outbackers action

If you only had 2 days off at a time to go camping, is owning an Outback worth it (the hassle of packing, planning, hitching up, pulling into a campsite at night, setting up camp at night)?

How long does it take you to hitch up and get ready before you hit the road for your 2 night camping trip, or do you do all that maybe the day before, and take your wife's car to work so you can come home, jump in the truck and GO?!

Do any of you ever rent a seasonal site for your Outback? What's the avg. cost per month for a seasonal site?

DH and I are just playing around with a few ideas, but we need some "expert" advice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> If you only had 2 days off at a time to go camping, is owning an Outback worth it


*YES!!!*

We have worked out a pretty good system of pre-packing most everything. Hooking up the rig and charging the systems takes the most time, but I can do that the evening before while DW loads the food.

Usually, we are able to get away on Friday late afternoon or evening so we get two nights out of the deal.

I like that you are looking closer at this Momma. Remember, it's the old 'Where there is a will, there is a way' thing!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Everything is packed except for the fresh food, drinks and weekend appropriate clothes. Maybe throw the bikes and firewood in the back of the pick up.

If you park at home the time it takes to load and go should be under an hour. Hooking up the night before works if you have the room to leave them parked.

Setting up in the dark is a challenge and may not be best to do it until you are comfortable but it can be done.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh, it is worth it once you have a system. Everything we need for camping is in green crates in the mud room on shelves ready to put in the camper. Other than those items, we leave everything in the Outback that can safely remain there.

If we are going camping Friday and Saturday night, I go get the Outback on Wednesday evening and plug it in and start the fridge. I perform my safety and operational checks on Thursday evening. We pack the camper Thursday night. When Friday afternoon rolls around, we are gone.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We went through and outfitted the TT with everything that we can so there is little packing except for food and clothes. If we are pressed for time DW packs all the food into a large (100 gal) cooler that goes into the bed of the truck. CLothing goes inside in plastic bags. We finish putting everything away after we reach our destination. I can not park the TT at home (even for one night) so we load the truck and do the rest on sight. By the time I have the outside setup down, DW has everything inside put away. Going to a park near by makes the entire process easy and fast.

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> I can not park the TT at home (even for one night)[snapback]75770[/snapback]​


We are given 72 hours...for each week I suppose.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You may do well in considering finding a place to set up and leaving your tt so you can enjoy it as much as you can with the limited time you have. I've recently purchased a few arces where we will be building our retiremnt home. I now leave my Outback there so I can work on the place on the weekends.
If your husband is working as much as you indicated in one of your previous posts, having an outlet to get away and relax will be extremely important over the long term.

Best of luck.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With my wife as a teacher its tough during 9 months of the year to get away, but since we started camping with our popup we've taken a ton of weekend trips. Some very close to home, some with a 6-7 hour drive. No regrets at all. You can always find an excuse not to go, but you can't make the memories camping if you stay at home. We'll average about 2 trips a month and many of those are weekend only trips. We're very adept at packing up starting Wednesday (quads and precool) and then packing the food and clothes on Thursday. Other supplies like towels, etc. stay in the camper after they are washed once we return. Staples also stay in the camper between trips, so all we need to pack are the meats, breads, etc. I don't see our family without owning some sort of camper, its a choice we've made and something we greatly enjoy as a family.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

For us, I will plug in fridge early or if multiple trips are planned in a short period I leave it plugged in. If that is not possible I will put anything that belongs in the camper fridge in a container and put the entire container in the fridge at home for easy transfer.

Keep meals simple on short weekend getaways.

Most times we leave 3 days supplies of clothes for everyone in the trailer especially bathing suits . After the weekend, do wash and return.

My parents have a seasonal and love it. It all depends on the campground you find. Obviously you have to really like it. If you do the seasonal route, try to get a site a little away from the weekenders for a little more quiet.

You can hook up the nite or day before but after you get the hang of it, it goes fast. By the time you get the kids in the truck and catch your breath, hubby will be hooked up. Just remember in those instances where you are a little hurried, it is even more important that you both do an inspection walk around before you leave the yard.

As soon as you leave the driveway, remember to stop hurrying and relax, enjoy the ride and the weekend.

Good girl, exploring your options and then do what is best for your family.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So, Capri...

Get the idea we are not going to let you off easy!








I have two words that I would encourage you to heed before you do anything rash...

Spring Rally!

'nuff said?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> For us, I will plug in fridge early or if multiple trips are planned in a short period I leave it plugged in. If that is not possible I will put anything that belongs in the camper fridge in a container and put the entire container in the fridge at home for easy transfer.
> 
> Keep meals simple on short weekend getaways.
> 
> ...


I feel it is plus 2 wks vacation time to enjoy the OB. Our beautiful campground getaway is only about 50 min from where we live. The gal knows us well tending the campground and usually there is always room. I have frig plugged in nite before and prepare my food or meal ahead of time usually on Fri. Most of things are already in our camper as it is in one of our driveways. DH drives company truck, leaving us to hitch our truck up which only takes about 15 to 20 min. load our 2blackdogs, lock up house and we are ready to roll! 
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am with John.....I keep everything I can in the camper all the time. We cool down the frig on Wed nite and pack everything else on Thurs nite. We try and keep the driving in the 3-4 hours max. My wife works 4 days on and 4 days off and I get every other weekend off. I try and take a vacation day on Friday so we can get on the road and be to the campground around 12-1. It can be tough to do sometimes and we didn't get to go as much last year as we wanted too.

It is alot of work to load, set up, break down, and unload, but it is work that you have to do to spend quality time with your family.

Good luck with what ever you decide.

Gary


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

You bet it is! As both of us work, most of our Outbacking will be done on the weekends as it was with our two previous RVS (it will be more fun now that we're in an Outback). I teach, so in the summer sunny we get to camp for extended periods (love my job!). Dh will set us up and commute or enjoy some quiet time at home. 
As others have stated, we keep everything packed except for some clothing and food. We have some "camping" clothes for the kids that stay in the Outback, toothbrushes, pillows, etc. that do as well. 
As for seasonal camping, we don't because we find the journey is half the fun! We like to see lots of places and meet many people. I understand others find seasonal camping very relaxing and convenient. 
Regardless, every moment spent packing, traveling, setting up, tearing down, and cleaning out is incrediably worth it. Definately, happy camping!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

*ABSOLUTELY! * I bought my Outback with the weekend in mind. Used to tent camp, then popup, then travel trailer, then Outback. Each step up was mainly driven by the weekend trips. Tent and popup - FAGHEDDABOUDIT.

But my Layton TT and now the Outback - are perfect for the weekend getaway. I just turn the fridge on the night before and load the food. I fill the fresh water tank if I'm boondocking, whice is most of the time. We place all our clothes in (don't even pack them away half the time - just put em on the bunks) on Thursday evening - takes all of 15 minutes as we all get our own ready.

Friday, I get home from work and hitch up before I even go in the house - takes a half hour because of the lay of my yard. Go in the house, wash up and change, and we're off. We get to the site, DW puts the clothes away, I deploy the rear slide, the kids go outside and start killing each other







DW and I enjoy a cup of tea. Set up takes all of 20 minutes.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

We made 2 weekend getaways the past 2 weekends. It takes about 4 hours to get to the place we went and was WELL worth it!!

We went from tent camping to TT camping and the difference is amazing. Used to be I would spend several days before getting everything together. Now I throw food in the fridge grab some clothes and I am ready to go!!!

We have everything we need in the trailer so its super quick to get packed up. I have also found that I am a lot less stressed at work because I can get away more often. Its also a blessing to be nice and dry eating a gourmet meal inside the trailer in cruddy weather playing my xbox and drinking some wine.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We live on an acre of land, so we're VERY LUCKY to be able to keep our Outback on our property - easy access to it 24 hours a day!









We were just thinking about all this, and thought that maybe we were jumping the gun with selling. After all, we've only used it one time, so what in the heck do we know yet...VERY VERY LITTLE.

How do you scope out a good campground close to home? Do you check them out first before you camp there?

Quite frankly, we feel that when we're all hitched up, we're soooooo long that we need a drive-thru site - is it normal to feel that way? The one time that we went camping, the sites were pretty tight, and DH had a heck of a time backing in. One guy had to move his truck (which was parked across the very narrow street from our site) so we could manuever and get backed in. It took a while to get backed in (pulling forward a little, then backing a little, forward a little, then back a little), and I think DH was a bit intimidated and embarassed.

Anyway, we hate the idea of giving up all together on something that we just started. Maybe we should give it another try this year and see what happens?









Am I on a teeter-totter?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I can't park at my house either - even for one night. I've heard about firing up the fridge on propane the night before (or that morning) so it's cold when you pick it up to load the rest of the stuff before heading out. Also, do you dump the tanks after a short weekend or only after they get full? And yes, I've heard all about the 5 gallon bucket trick.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We clean the tanks even after a one evening trip. We do scope out local sites before booking and keep track of our favorite sites. Backing up is an ongoing challenge. It was much easier with our motorhomes. We just take our time now and laugh a lot while we're attempting it - over and over again!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Capri,

You do have a fairly long rig there, but not exceedingly long. We have only used pull-throughs twice, and have no problems with back-ins. It is just a matter of practice. I was totally intimidated with ours, but very quickly discovered it is easier to back than our old Coleman pop-up!

One thing that took me awhile to get a grasp of, is that you don't have to travel a long way to have a great time. I love to explore, but we have a number of beautiful parks within a couple of hours of home, and they are just as much fun as the ones that take a day or more to get to. The whole idea is just to get away, and change your scenery a little bit.

Do yourself a huge favor, and give it another shot. Find a campground close to home and enjoy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes no matter how good you are at backing up, you need to move someone across the way. Everyone who owns a TT has had trouble backing in and I would think should not have a problem moving a vehicle. I would rather move mine than have someone hit it..

As far as scoping campgrounds, are there any within 100 miles. If there are, map out a few, call to see if they are open now or you can wait for early spring. Take a sunday drive with the kids and do a drive thru ( no shooting of course) Other wise trial and error is the hard way as you camp.

I have driven tractor trailers for 25 years in the 5 boroughs of NY and I will ask for pull thru sites if they are available.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Capri,

Practice makes perfect. Take the trailer to a big parking lot (high school on the weekend) and practice backing up in a straight line. Put cones and practice pulling into angled sites.

As for where to go. Pack the kids and a picnic lunch. Get a USFS and BLM map and go for a drive. As I said in an earlier thread. You are within 2-3 hours of some very nice places to camp. Everyone has their own idea of a perfect campground so you will need to visit several to see what is best for you. You dont need the trailer to do this just a nice Sunday drive and you can visit half a dozen campground. That is how my DW found


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Do yourself a huge favor, and give it another shot. Find a campground close to home and enjoy!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting a search right now for good campgrounds close to home.

I already know which campground my kids will want to stay at...the one across from Silverwood Theme Park in Hayden Idaho.
















Thanks everyone, I'm feeling very encouraged!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> I'm starting a search right now for good campgrounds close to home.
> 
> I already know which campground my kids will want to stay at...the one across from Silverwood Theme Park in Hayden Idaho.
> 
> ...


If I were you I would look at Farragut State park, it is 15 minutes from Silverwood and there are larger sites and it is on the south end of Lake Pend Orielle. If you are planning on staying at Silverwood campground as part of a weekend at Silverwood then that is a good choice but the sites are small.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Also, do you dump the tanks after a short weekend or only after they get full? And yes, I've heard all about the 5 gallon bucket trick.
> [snapback]75806[/snapback]​


So . . . you don't want to hear it again?









Edited and added at 2:06: I clean the tanks after each weekend.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Capri,

I don't know about the others, but I have never laughed at someone who was having difficulty backing in. I've never even run into anyone with a TT at a campground who has laughed at someone who was having difficulty. If any one laughs at or embarrases DH while he's trying to back in cautiously, he's an idiot - don't plan on spending any campfire time with him. Everyone knows, some days ya got it and some days ya don't. Some days you're in in one shot, and some days DW goes in and starts dinner while it's still hooked up and I'm trying to back in (well, maybe I'm exagerating a little) - but it takes a long time some days.

I say give it more time. As DH works those crazy hours, you'll appreciate the time away. Soon, if he's going to get home late on a Friday, you'll be hooking her up Thursday night and he'll take your car to work while you tow her up to the campground. He can meet you there - seriously!

Your boys are gonna LOVE that bunkroom. I can just picture it when Luke is a little older, say three, and it's a rainy weekend, and the boys are in the bunkroom having a blast - legos, chasing each other across the top of the wardrobe - I know, I've experienced it. Well, my little guy had a friend he spent one weekend chasing across the wardrobe. At 6'4" Christian would have a tough time of that. But they both have a blast when we're alone as a fam. Your guys will too.

If you can handle it financially, hang in there. The rewards are tremendous.

Scott


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES

Find a place close to home and use the weekend to it's fullest. This past fall we went to a local state park set up on a Thursday. Stayed the night had a usual work and school day Friday. (drove the kids to school of course) Enjoyed the weekend. It was really nice not to spend all night Friday travelin' and settin' up. 
We also found that late in the season some campgrounds will allow you to leave your TT on the site for free for the week if you camp two consecutive weekends.

As for the Backing up. Practice and Practice. DH does a fine job but we've had a few hairy moments mostly due to my bad communication. I am sure no one is laughing as a matter of fact we've found most fellow campers are wanting to help!!









Hang in there don't give up!! The memories are so worth all of the tense minutes of packing, traveling and backing!!! Not to mention the fun you will have laughing at all those beginner flub ups around the campfire someday with another newbie or an oldie


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If you have access to the internet each state has a web site dedicated to rv and camping sites. 
the one for washington state is: http://www.gocampingamerica.com/stateassoc/washington/

hit the site map pick the your state look for the town near you and it will give you the list of sites. browse them and see activities or local attractions and make you reservations. 
Generally a site wants a deposit, and you might lose 10% if you cancel.

We always setup during the week and my wifes loads the cloths and food, when I get home it only takes about 15minutes to hookup and we go. setup in the dark requires some timing and a good light. I lower trailer, setup supports, add water and power and leave until the next morning.

Give it a try before you give up, it is fun and exciting at the same time.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Keep it packed. Since you only need power for the refridge & lights any outlet on the side of you house will work.

We leave the OB plugged up just check the battery water every couple of weeks.

All we add is chothes and replenish food.

I get off at 5 on fridays, home at 6,on the road by 6:30. When we get to the CG. We use those handy flood Lights on the OB. Just don't forget to turn them off.

Sometimes if it's level enough I don't un hook till morning. Just plugger in. And maybe hook up water.

Go for it! Set-up and packing getts easier every trip.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

I hope you all know in my last post when I referred to laughing it was at _ourselves_ as _we_ attempted to back up! We would never laugh at anyone else!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

nynethead said:


> If you have access to the internet each state has a web site dedicated to rv and camping sites.
> the one for washington state is: http://www.gocampingamerica.com/stateassoc/washington/
> 
> hit the site map pick the your state look for the town near you and it will give you the list of sites. browse them and see activities or local attractions and make you reservations.
> ...


Go Camping america is a good start but campgrounds pay to be listed.

Trailer Life has more listings Trailer Life 
Directory


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

All we do is load the food and clothing and we are gone. We camped more than 30 nights last year and most were weekend trips. Some of our best trips are those 2 day weekends. The only problem is we are never ready to go home. No mater how long the trip is.

You will master backing into sites.

Great Camping no mater how many days!!!!!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

It *ABSOLUTELY* is to us. We get away every chance we get. We have two of almost everything and we keep the Outback completely stocked with all non-food items at all times. Every time we get the chance we throw some food and clothing in and take off. (it's not quite that easy, but with good planning you can be ready in a couple of hours). The camper is parked beside our house and we can't keep food in it when it's parked because we have a bear problem in our neighborhood. We usually turn the fridge on and put clothing in the night before, put the staples in the morning we're leaving and most of our grocery shopping we do when we reach our destination. We fortunately have jobs that allow us to take Friday vacation days, so we generally leave on Friday mornngs and go to places we can get to in a few hours.

We have taken many two and three day trips. It is vitally important to us to plan so we arrive at our destination and get set up before dark, even if DH has to go first and I follow him in the car. On our very first trip, we arrived after dark and it was a nightmare. We couldn't see to get backed into site, Dog jerked leash out of my hand and got away, I chased her and tripped on the fire ring and broke a rib, DH said he was never going camping again, etc etc........get the picture? It was not pretty. Since then, however, it's been uphill all the way and being in the Outback is way better than being at home. There's just something about the fresh air and a campfire. Life is good when you're camping, even if it's just for two days.

Wendy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm with everyone else. We mainly camp on weekends. I take a 1/2 day on Friday and leave at noon. We bring the camper home Thursday after work and plug her in and start the fridge. Stock only food and clothes, everything else is always in the TT. We normally only camp about 1 or 2 hours from home so if I can't get a 1/2 day we still setup in the light of day. Everyone's given good advice and yes the OB can prove to be a challenge to back at first but you'll get it, don't give up. On one of our first trips we had to back into our spot and before the DW could get out from the truck both other campers on either side of us were guiding us in. I didn't take offense to that, I thought it was kind of nice actually. It's a camping family in a camp ground, everyone helps everyone else out we love it.

Bill.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Several weekends during the season for us too. We keep ours in the driveway ready to go. I turn the fridge on in April and off in November so it's always cold. I try to leave work early on Friday afternoon and we get home Sunday afternoon. It's like a mini vacation, just the four of us or more if the girls bring a friend









Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> I can't park at my house either - even for one night. I've heard about firing up the fridge on propane the night before (or that morning) so it's cold when you pick it up to load the rest of the stuff before heading out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goog question campmg. Anyone have thoughts on starting the fridge on propane before trip


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

campmg said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > I can't park at my house either - even for one night. I've heard about firing up the fridge on propane the night before (or that morning) so it's cold when you pick it up to load the rest of the stuff before heading out.Â
> ...


Why not? It's only cosing you propane vs your AC power but ready when you load. You run on propane every time your not on shore power anyway. Or if your boondocking your on propane for the entire time. I don't see an issue.

Bill.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We usually run off Ac while in the driveway, but I've left the TT sit at a campground overnight without being plugged in or in use.

Everything was fine.
Probably more efficient on propane than AC anyway.

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Goog question campmg. Anyone have thoughts on starting the fridge on propane before trip
[snapback]75868[/snapback]​[/quote]

I've done that before when AC was not available. Here's a tip. freeze several 1 gallon jugs of water, and put into the frig. That will help cool down the frig quicker. When you replace them with your food, you can use the water for drinking/cooking, etc. while in camp.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Hi Outbackers action
> 
> If you only had 2 days off at a time to go camping, is owning an Outback worth it (the hassle of packing, planning, hitching up, pulling into a campsite at night, setting up camp at night)?
> [snapback]75758[/snapback]​


I sure hope so! That's the life we lead too!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't add much to what everyone else has already said. It is VERY worthwhile to have those weekend get aways. We have done it for years. It's the one thing that has helped maintain a little bit of sanity in an otherwise very hectic world. Just keep an entire outfit of every thing you need to camp in the TT at all times and just add the perishable foods and the few xtra clothes and such that you want.
Don't forget the fly rods and then be off! Hope you are persuaded by now that it IS WORTH IT action

sunny

Dallas


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I took a cue from camping479 a couple of years ago after the first ever northeast rally (there were only 3 of us), and last year, I turned the fridge on a couple of days before our first trip, and turned it off the day I winterized. Keep the condiments, and freezer stuff in all summer without problems.

We do the same as everyone else, leave clothes and stuff, and only need to pack fresh food, and beverages. It helps that the Outback is in my driveway all the time, except when we're camping.

We try to get away at least one weekend in May and June, and then whenever we can during the summer. Helps that the DW is a teacher, and I am a firefighter, so my schedule is very flexible, and we find we can camp in near emtpy campgrounds sometimes during the week.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Almost all of our trips are for the weekend. The fridge gets turned on Wendsday food and clothes on Thursday. Thursday night fill up the truck and hook it up. Then Friday I might skip out of work a little early check everything and when the kids get home from school we hit the road. Unless of coarse a rally is planned the kids will happen to be ill that day







and we leave in the morning.

Try the weekend trips before thowing in the towel

Good Luck









John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

A hot thread when there are almost 50 posts in one day.

It looks like this could be a good poll. How many night to make it worth it to go out.


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

yes!! For us it is worth it.







We only have the weekend to camp. My husband owns his own business and can NOT leave it during the week. The best we can do is leave a little early on Friday and come back Sunday. If it weren't for our Outback we would never get to go anywhere, so we take mini vacations on the weekend as often as we can.









We are able to keep the trailer at our house and keep it loaded and ready to go!! The only thing I have to pack is some clothes and some food. We are pretty fast at it now!!

I hope you keep the trailer! You'll have a lot of good memories from it, even if it is only on the weekends like us.









Karen


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

capri action

yes, even if we just go to the koa 60 miles away.

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well for me
Once camping season starts
everything is load and packed into the camper
I usually keep the fridge on all the time
And restock when needed
As for clothes from camping they get washed and reload back in 
So it's always stock
Our TT is parked right along side of the house
When I get home from work at 4:05 hook up and be out at the campground we
usually go to by 5:30 and set-up by 6:00-6:30
But by the way we went to the Canada Rally for just a weekend and that was a 8 hr. drive

But the main thing is It's just the thought of getting away from things if only for a weekend.
So for us it worth It

Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

As the Mastercard commercial would say, "spending weekends with your family camping in your Outback.......priceless..."


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

It has to be a long weekend for me. There's nowhere close by I want to go. Most of my trips are 4 days or longer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would guess 70% of our camping trips are just weekend shots. Once you the hang of how to prepare during the week, it really is easy to get out of town on Friday.

To top it off, there is no big rush to get home on the last day. Take your time...enjoy the time away from home.

Glad to see you and your husband are rethinking this.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We are weekend campers also.

When we get home after camping, we just unload the food and dirty clothes/linens and take the OB to storage.

We will use free time during the following weekends to clean and stock for the next trip.

Eventually, our OB will be sitting in storage, clean, stocked (except perishables) and ready to roll.

Do everything you can to prep for your next adventure. It will reduce set up time upon arrrival. Beds made, swim suites packed, bottled water on board.

Then the fun part........ pick a great spot close to home, toss a few clothes in a bag and a few eats in a cooler and hit the road.

Rinse

Repeat.

Oh yea, have fun!


----------

